# iPod video on repeat...no repeat



## Supercooled (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm completely stumped and stone walled in trying to figure out how to make it so my videos will loop. I have tried and tried and can't seem to locate the settings to accomplish this. Is it by design or do I need glasses?

Thanks


----------

